# Ramadan



## nastypass (Aug 10, 2010)

So!  Tomorrow is the first day of Ramadan, and I've decided that it would be an interesting exercise in self-discipline if I observed it this year, if only partially.  I'm not a Muslim and don't own a copy of the Quran, so I don't intend on learning and saying the proper prayers, but I think I can manage the fasting part.  Before anyone asks, yes, my parents are aware that I'm doing this and they're perfectly fine with it.

For those of you who are TOTALLY IGNORANT of Islamic tradition, Ramadan is a holy month in Islam (the month when the first verses of the Quran were revealed to Muhammad), where Muslims may not eat, drink (aside from water), or partake in sexual activity from sunrise until sunset (well, ten minutes after sunset, because you have to wait for evening prayers to be over).  This year it begins on August 11th, and ends September 9th (the day before my birthday, so I suppose I'll have more than one thing to celebrate if I complete this!).

If anyone has advice, words of support, or thoughts like "why the hell is he doing this", feel free to post it here!


----------



## Green (Aug 10, 2010)

my dad takes part in the fasting part even though he's not muslim. he's... good at it? i dunno.


----------



## departuresong (Aug 10, 2010)

Mad props to you for doing this. I love food too much to even think about trying.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 10, 2010)

Hat off.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 10, 2010)

Good for you. :B

I would like cheat and gorge right before the sun comes up.


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd never be able to pull the fasting thing off... I wake up too late in the day to get a meal in before sunrise, but not quite late enough that I'd be able to go without food entirely until it gets dark.

Of course, now that I think about it, I probably would be able to go 8-10 hours without food if I _had_ to, and I've gone for almost that long before when I was just so busy with other stuff that I didn't think about eating... but it's not something I'd volunteer to do for a whole month.



> I would like cheat and gorge right before the sun comes up.


Breakfast is supposed to be the biggest meal of the day, so would that really be cheating?  As long as you finish eating before sunrise, anyway.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 10, 2010)

El Garbanzo said:


> Breakfast is supposed to be the biggest meal of the day, so would that really be cheating?  As long as you finish eating before sunrise, anyway.


That's what you're supposed to do, actually.

Also, just... give it your all, I suppose.

(I live in a Muslim-majority area, so that may be why I'm not as amazed as you guys. :P)


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 10, 2010)

Props to you man.
I couldn't do it. I can hardly go four hours without eating something, let alone the whole day. Unless I've stuffed myself the night before, but I couldn't live like that a whole month.


----------



## Green (Aug 10, 2010)

.... you know, i think i'll try this too.

my mom's kinda convinced i'm trying to be anorexic though, so maybe not. |:

i gorge myself when i'm alone, though.... today i had a microwave thing, a plate of nachos, and some melted chocolate chips in a span of like 30 minutes.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 10, 2010)

My girlfriend was raised in a mixed-Muslim, -Christian household and now she's an atheist Wiccan but her dad still thinks she's Muslim, so she tells him she observes it, then eats at home.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 11, 2010)

One of my friends at uni observes Ramadan and then we're all out as a group and we'll go somewhere for a meal and she'll _sit there and watch us eat_ and I feel terrible DDDD:

I can barely give up chocolate for Lent :/


----------



## voltianqueen (Aug 11, 2010)

I think it'd be kinda neat to fast too, but my Mom would get all weird about it = =


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 11, 2010)

I give you props. And I'm actually happy that I'm not the only one fasting on TCoDf (it's obligatory for me, since I'm a practicing Muslim.) I would like to point out that you're not allowed to drink *anything*, even water. Another thing I would like to mention is that, since the beginning and end of Islamic months are determined on the moon, it is not certain (based on my knowledge) that Ramadan indeed starts tomorrow and ends Sept 9. If you would like me to keep you posted on when it does, just ask :D

However, since none of this is obligatory on you, it's up to you really.



Blastoise said:


> Good for you. :B
> 
> I would like cheat and gorge right before the sun comes up.


That's not cheating at all. I would do that if I wasn't so tired when I wake up 30-45min before sunrise xD


----------



## nastypass (Aug 11, 2010)

Pikachu said:


> I give you props. And I'm actually happy that I'm not the only one fasting on TCoDf (it's obligatory for me, since I'm a practicing Muslim.) I would like to point out that you're not allowed to drink *anything*, even water. Another thing I would like to mention is that, since the beginning and end of Islamic months are determined on the moon, it is not certain (based on my knowledge) that Ramadan indeed starts tomorrow and ends Sept 9. If you would like me to keep you posted on when it does, just ask :D


Oh, I was told water was allowed.  Oh well, I'm not likely to go on any monstrous bike rides any time soon.  Also, Wikipedia says that the 2010 dates for the start and end of Ramadan are tomorrow and Sept. 9th, so I think I'll just use that rather than rely on the moon.  If it ends before then, though, feel free to let me know!  :B

I think I might keep a pseudo-blog in this thread, maybe writing everything down will help keep me sane.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 11, 2010)

> why the hell is he doing this


Lol, I kid. Although I could never do this, I starve if I go three hours without food. (School I hate you.) Like I have a really small stomach but it empties every five minutes.


----------



## Zuu (Aug 11, 2010)

I am tempted to try this as well but with school coming up ... I don't know if I can allow my grades to suffer on account of hunger. Then again, it'd only be ~2 weeks that I'd be in school during Ramadan ... I don't know!


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 11, 2010)

ooh, good luck! I'd do this but I totally don't have the willpower. :|


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 11, 2010)

I could do this. But I don't care enough.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 11, 2010)

It starts on my birthday!

BOO

Anyway, hats off to you, I can't go 2 hours without feeling hungry. Let alone a month!


----------



## Zuu (Aug 11, 2010)

<Walker> i'm slightly hungry right now
* Vondell has quit (Ping timeout)
<Walker> i can last probably
<Zuu> gogo walker
<MidnightDS> you can do iiit
<Walker> thought i smelled bacon earlier
* MidnightDS dresses herself and zuu up in gary's cheerleader outfits
<Walker> must've been the neighbors though, window is open
<Zuu> ;D
<Walker> ;o
<Zuu> walker walker you're the best, put your inner-muslim to the test
<Walker> ...
<MidnightDS> walker walker he's our bud! he'll kick hunger in the nuds
<MidnightDS> we are the best cheerleaders ever


----------



## Green (Aug 11, 2010)

why did they have to make the name sound like ramen :[


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 11, 2010)

imo Ramadan is a silly thing to do but props to anyone who has the willpower to do it. I would fail after two days probably.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 29, 2010)

There's a guy at work who's observing Ramadan. I was eating lunch the other day and I noticed he wasn't eatin. I didn't ask him about it or anything because I don't know who he is, but a friend of his was like "so how's the fasting going?" and I clicked that he was doing Ramadan.

I'm not even going to lie: I think it's a totally stupid idea to do this fasting shit, but I guess it's good in a self-discipline sort of way.


----------



## Rex (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm actually Muslim and I do fast during Ramadan. It's not that hard after the first few days since you start to get used to it.

It's also easier if you sleep all day (like me).


----------

